# cards are getting hit



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we drawn two tags out of five.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Two Crane tags for our group so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Me and my boy put in for crane, one tag on the cc.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like me and the wife are hunting Swan


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like I got charged for a Sage Grouse Permit -_O--_O-

Good Luck to those that drew


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I get sick looking at my credit card debt and charges so I always just wait for the tag or email. Tomorrow right?


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Swan tag for me!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I get sick looking at my credit card debt and charges so I always just wait for the tag or email. Tomorrow right?


i get sick as well but I still do it lol. yes emails come out tomorrow.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

didn't draw for the second year in a row 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> didn't draw for the second year in a row
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try three years in a row not drawing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Just got the unsuccessful email on swan and crane - good luck to those that drew! But, more importantly, I got the top of the page!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Non Resident Swan - unsuccessful

first time I didn't draw with 2 points

And I missed the top of the page too

.


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

The grandson and I both got swan tags. We had 2 points each.8)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Feel like teaming up again Dustin?

Both me and my 16 year old son drew. :grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Swan--unsuccessful.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like I will be chasing swans this year. This is the only tag I drew other than archery deer, so I'm excited.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Feel like teaming up again Dustin?
> 
> Both me and my 16 year old son drew. :grin:


sounds good to me man. if they are in like last year we can fill all four tags in one day.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We'll plan on it my friend! Ill keep ya posted on OB too. If I could have got ya there two days earlier before the 6" of ice set in we had to bust, it would have been a good day there too!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Just when I thought I was going to go 0 for 11 in the draws this year, I managed to pull a swan tag with 1 point. :shock: 

With some people reportedly not drawing at two points last year, I didn't think I had a prayer. Maybe the earlier deadline caught some people sleeping. Whatever the reason, I'll take it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Looks like I got charged for a Sage Grouse Permit -_O--_O-
> 
> Good Luck to those that drew


The email says that the zero dollar charge is correct.

Looks like I will have to make a day trip or two to get on some chickens in Rich County.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got my email yesterday. I drew for swan but not crane. My cousin also drew for swan and it will be his first. Can't wait!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:^8^: That sums it up.


----------

